# Internet Explorer 6.0 Public Preview



## Thimo Grauerholz (23. März 2001)

Hallo 

also, wer daran interessiert ist

http://download.microsoft.com/download/ie60/install/ie6/WIN98Me/de/ie6setup.exe

aber seid vorsichtig, es ist eine Preview. Wir Windows 2000 benutzer können den IE6 mit der gleichen Url runterladen. Bei fragen oder so, könnt ihr ja mal hier Posten oder mir Mailen, naja freue mich über jede Mail.

Viel Spass


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (25. März 2001)

Analog hierzu aus dem Heise Newsticker entnommen:
<B>Preview des Internet Explorer 6 zum Download</B><BR><a href="http://www.microsoft.com" target="_blank">Microsoft</a> hat heute die erste öffentliche Version (Build 6.00.2462) des Internet Exporer 6 (IE 6) zum Herunterladen bereitgestellt. Sie ist bereits in deutscher Sprache als Stand-Alone-Version für Windows 98, ME, NT 4 und 2000 <a href="http://download.microsoft.com/download/ie60/install/ie6/WIN98Me/de/ie6setup.exe">verfügbar</a>. Eine endgültige Version soll noch in der ersten Jahreshälfte folgen.<P>Die "Public Preview" erwies sich in unseren ersten Tests als stabil und flott. Neben dem Browser enthält die Intallations-Suite auch eine Beta-Version von Microsofts E-Mail-Client Outlook Express 6.<P>Microsoft hat den Browser in der Version 6 um einige sinnvolle Funktionen ergänzt, ohne viel an der Bedienoberfläche zu ändern. Neu ist der so genannte "Explorer Bar" (deutsche Übersetzung im Programm: "Persönliche Leiste"), den der Nutzer jetzt anstelle der Favoriten-Verwaltung einblenden kann. Dort sind Windows-Standard-Funktionen wie die Desktop-Verwaltung, die Kontaktliste oder der Mediaplayer untergebracht. Man kann sie nutzen, ohne die Browser-Oberfläche verlassen zu müssen.<P>Wie angekündigt haben die Redmonder eine umfangreiche Privacy-Verwaltung in den Browser integriert. Mit einem Mausklick lassen sich sämtliche gesetzten Cookies von der Festplatte entfernen. Insbesondere Microsofts Implementierung des neuen W3C-Standards "Platform for Privacy Preferences" (P3P) sorgt derzeit bei US-amerikanischen Datenschutz-Organisationen für Zündstoff. P3P, ursprünglich von Netscape erdacht, sieht vor, dass der Browser vor dem Anzeigen einer Page seine vordefinierten Datenschutzeinstellungen mit der Privacy-Policy des Webserver-Betreibers vergleicht. Danach rückt er nur Daten heraus, die der User zuvor freigegeben hat.<P>Im Internet Explorer 6 befinden sich diese Funktionen unter "Datenschutz" im Menü "Internetoptionen". Hier kann der User einstellen, wie rigide IE 6 reagieren soll, wenn ein Webserver Daten sammeln will. Gemäß des P3P-Standards kann der Surfer auch fertige Voreinstellungen von Dritten, also etwa Privacy-Organisationen, importieren. Diese Möglichkeit steht allerdings in der Beta-Version noch nicht zur Verfügung.<P>Das <a href="http://www.epic.org/" target="_blank">Electronic Privacy Information Center</a> (EPIC) hat P3P und Microsofts Implementierung des Standards scharf gerügt. Die Technik ändere nichts an den Datensammelpraktiken mancher Internet-Firmen und sei zu kompliziert für unerfahrene Surfer. Microsofts Chefentwickler Michael Wallent entgegnete, seine Firma wolle einen Kompromiss zwischen Datenschutz und den Bedürfnissen von Internet-Firmen finden. "Wenn wir mit irgendeiner extremen Lösung gekommen wären, die uns die Internet-Firmen nie abnehmen würden, würde das Web eben nicht funktionieren. Der Kompromiss liegt in den von uns gewählten Voreinstellungen, aber jeder Konsument kann hier später soweit gehen, wie er will." (<A HREF="mailto:hob@ct.heise.de">hob</A>/c't)


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (26. März 2001)

zu den Sicherheitsfunktionen:
In den Internetoptionen "Datenschutz" muss niedrig eingestellt werden, damit hier die Passwort Cookies gespeichert werden ... is blöööd. Naja, würde gerne wissen, mit welchen html code man die Seite auch als "zufriedenstellenden anbieter" zulassen lassen und so kann.


----------



## Klon (26. März 2001)

Hm ist das nicht sache des Servers, der verwaltet doch die Zertifikate oder net? 
Also beim IIS kann man die ja machen, halt das Clients die die anfordern dann mit dem jeweiligen beliefert werden.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (26. März 2001)

bla maul, nur weil du nu auch adv server hast willst mich jetzt volllalen oder was? hä? pf ey.




 ka, hm aber wenn man mal so nachdenkt wäre es dann nicht gerade einfach für eine Institution wie Tripod oder so für jede einzelene Seite ein Zertifikat auszustellen, naja, keine ahnung, werde vielleicht morgen die typen mal fragen. *G*


----------



## Christian Fein (8. April 2001)

Rofl http://www.tutorials.de hinterlässt bei mir keine Cookies ... grad mal runtergestellt.


----------



## SunBurner2k (8. April 2001)

*???*

Wer von euch hat denn nun IE6 BETA installiert?? Ich warte lieber noch auf die Final-Version, um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen.

stay tuned, SB2K


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (8. April 2001)

*joa meiner einer*

^
|
|
|


----------



## SunBurner2k (8. April 2001)

*und?*

und? Kann ich IE6 BETA getrost installieren?

stay tuned, SB2K


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (9. April 2001)

Kannste machen, hab sie seit ein paar Tagen absolut erfolgreich auf meinem System laufen - Fazit: obercool!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (9. April 2001)

naja, wenn man nonich so viel ahnung hat würd ich das erstmal lassen, bei einigen hab ich gehört, das sie arge probleme mit dem ie6 ppb haben. naja, bin glücklich.


----------



## SunBurner2k (9. April 2001)

Na gut, ich probiers einfach mal aus. Falls ich die nächsten Tage nicht im Forum auftauche, wisst ihr, wer dran schuld ist 

stay tuned, SB2K


----------



## SunBurner2k (9. April 2001)

*wunderbar*

Jo wunderbar, ich surf jetz schon seit ca. 15 min, und noch KEIN Absturz!! Die Herren von Microsoft haben sich da wirklich ins Zeug gelegt 

stay tuned, SB2K!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (9. April 2001)

*naja*

also die ppbs vom ie4,5 und so liefen bei mir auch ohne probleme, die prebetas gingen nur teilweise


----------

